# Dom Bower's D600 Love Rant



## nerwin (Jul 13, 2015)

They're quite bit of hate out there for this camera and I'm sure it's because the name has a bad reputation due to the dust and oil issues which Nikon has fixed. They knew they made a mistake and offers to fix any D600 with that issue and replace it with a new D610 if it continues to happen. People need to get over it.

For the money, it's an awesome full frame camera. Did I mention is rather affordable? Sure some may call it a D7000 with a fx sensor..but what was wrong with the D7000? Some of my best work was from the D7000. I loved that camera. Love the D610 even more. 

Okay..okay..the autofocus system isn't the latest and greatest like the D750, but it works, does it not? I don't have any issues with focusing but I don't require super fast accurate focusing 3d tracking. I think people these days rely so much on auto focus and want more bells and whistles. 

Its great seeing a video of someone expressing their love for this camera, most of the ones I've seen were people complaining about it.  

If you're on the fence about getting a D600/D610..I say go for it. Ignore the haters. At the end of the day, it's a camera that takes pictures, but it's up to you to make them.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, technically Nikon hasnt really managed to fix the issue as such .. they had 3 generations of shutters and if they have to replace your D600s shutter two times before without actually fixing the issue, the third time you'll get a D610 instead. So yeah, you'll be on the safe side - but for some reason the issue seems to be essentially non-fixable.

Happily, for my own D600, I had to change the shutter only once, to a third generation shutter, and ever since - no dirt. Yay !

The issue I have daily with this camera (and apparently any other full frame DSLR) is that the AF area is just so small. Means I have to cut away a lot of the 24 Megapixel quite often because I just couldnt properly frame the shot. At least with other cameras I'd get the rule of thirds covered.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 14, 2015)

That fact that you can buy a D600 for ~$800 currently, with a lifetime shutter replacement guarantee backed by a new replacement camera if that shutter happens to give you trouble makes it one of the smartest buys to get one of the best sensors in the FF market today.

But if you're buying new, I'd lean heavily on spending that extra $500 and splurge for the D750.

Watching that video makes me want to die however...waste of time.  If I wanted to spend 5 minutes listening to someone talk about how great something is, I'd look in the mirror.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 14, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> Well, technically Nikon hasnt really managed to fix the issue as such .. they had 3 generations of shutters and if they have to replace your D600s shutter two times before without actually fixing the issue, the third time you'll get a D610 instead. So yeah, you'll be on the safe side - but for some reason the issue seems to be essentially non-fixable.
> 
> Happily, for my own D600, I had to change the shutter only once, to a third generation shutter, and ever since - no dirt. Yay !
> 
> The issue I have daily with this camera (and apparently any other full frame DSLR) is that the AF area is just so small. Means I have to cut away a lot of the 24 Megapixel quite often because I just couldnt properly frame the shot. At least with other cameras I'd get the rule of thirds covered.



I understand that..but honestly..I never really noticed the smaller AF area. I mean it isn't THAT much smaller than other full frame AF areas. But that's just me..everyone is different. It works for me and that's all that matters.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 14, 2015)

*(and apparently any other full frame DSLR)  *is key here.

The coverage is just as small as the rest.  It's definitely different from shooting crop where the AF coverage can extend nearly to the edge. Concindentally the edge of DX is pretty much the middle of FX.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 14, 2015)

Braineack said:


> *(and apparently any other full frame DSLR)  *is key here.
> 
> The coverage is just as small as the rest.  It's definitely different from shooting crop where the AF coverage can extend nearly to the edge. Concindentally the edge of DX is pretty much the middle of FX.



The thing is even when I was shooting with the D7000, I often used single point AF focus and so what if I have to recompose a little bit more on the D610..its very enjoyable to shoot with and you get use to you rather quickly. I just didn't see it being a big deal.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 14, 2015)

In my opinion, if you are shopping for a used camera, and are even remotely thinking of a full frame nikon, the D600 is the best bang-for-the-buck camera out there right now.  
They are so cheap now, and the oil problem is a total non issue. Worst case scenario is you are out a little time and you get either a brand new 0 count shutter OR a new D610 replacement. Total win/win.
I loved my D600 so much that I bought two of them. 
I might eventually upgrade one to a D750, but I can't see any significant reason for someone not to get a D600 if you can't budget a D750.

BTW,  I have two D600's with zero oil spot issues.  Hell, I wish one of them WOULD get spots so I can get a free shutter or D610! But so far, no such luck.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 14, 2015)

Why so serious about a camera?  It's only a camera...


----------



## nerwin (Jul 14, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Why so serious about a camera?  It's only a camera...



This is true, it's only a camera. 

I guess I felt like ranting a bit. I belong to a couple nikon groups on facebook and sometimes people ask what camera they should get and if they should go full frame. So often I recommend the D600/D610..but I get shot down by others..calling the camera a POS and saying full frame sensors don't matter and are useless, etc. Haha..I'm so done with these groups on facebook.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2015)

nerwin said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Why so serious about a camera?  It's only a camera...
> ...


FF doesn't matter and is useless if you don't need their advantages.
Conversely, DX doesn't matter and is useless if you need the advantages of a FF.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Vtec44 said:
> ...



Makes senses. Both are useless if you need medium format.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 14, 2015)

Post amazing images taken by said camera.  That will just end the conversation.    I use my D800 for weddings when people say it's a horrible camera for weddings.  Oh well, that's their opinion as long as my clients are happy.  I'm not going to waste time trying to get people to agree with me.  To each their own, and here are the photos from the horrible wedding camera.  The end! LOL


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2015)

I realllllllly dislike these types of love-fests done by 20-something guys who have used a fricking lens or camera for ONE event, or for ONE WEEKEND. Typically, these are simply love fests with virtually no critical evaluation of anything. It's like the famed Leica lens designer Dr. Mandler said: "The only way to really know a lens is to shoot it for a year." I feel the same about cameras...the guy who gets a new toy and then makes a love fest video like that POS really does little to advance the knowledge of anybody. This type of video ranks right on par with the "unboxing video".

D600...good cheap Nikon. D610...good cheap Nikon...uh, yeah...he really pushed the boundaries there with his one-wedding workout. LOL! I mean..he shot the camera for like, hours!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 14, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I realllllllly dislike these types of love-fests done by 20-something guys who have used a fricking lens or camera for ONE event, or for ONE WEEKEND. Typically, these are simply love fests with virtually no critical evaluation of anything. It's like the famed Leica lens designer Dr. Mandler said: "The only way to really know a lens is to shoot it for a year." I feel the same about cameras...the guy who gets a new toy and then makes a love fest video like that POS really does little to advance the knowledge of anybody. This type of video ranks right on par with the "unboxing video".
> 
> D600...good cheap Nikon. D610...good cheap Nikon...uh, yeah...he really pushed the boundaries there with his one-wedding workout. LOL! I mean..he shot the camera for like, hours!



He had the camera for quite some time now I believe. I following Dom for years on YouTube, he makes some decent videos..in my opinion of course


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Post amazing images taken by said camera.  That will just end the conversation.    I use my D800 for weddings when people say it's a horrible camera for weddings.  Oh well, that's their opinion as long as my clients are happy.  I'm not going to waste time trying to get people to agree with me.  To each their own, and here are the photos from the horrible wedding camera.  The end! LOL


I thought people only used d800s for paperweights now-a-days ..  LOL


----------



## nerwin (Jul 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > Post amazing images taken by said camera.  That will just end the conversation.    I use my D800 for weddings when people say it's a horrible camera for weddings.  Oh well, that's their opinion as long as my clients are happy.  I'm not going to waste time trying to get people to agree with me.  To each their own, and here are the photos from the horrible wedding camera.  The end! LOL
> ...



I think the D800 is what Trey Ratcliff uses for a paperweight these days since he switched to Sony A7. lol


----------



## Braineack (Jul 14, 2015)

This is his first sentence transcribed:

Hi everyonein this videojust, uhhh, uh da uhh, a glowing, ummm, a glowing report, a glowing happy, happiness report of, the Nicon D600.



Glad he likes it.  It's a decent camera with a decent AF module and a great sensor.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 14, 2015)

Braineack said:


> This is his first sentence transcribed:
> 
> Hi everyonein this videojust, uhhh, uh da uhh, a glowing, ummm, a glowing report, a glowing happy, happiness report of, the Nicon D600.
> 
> ...


he was on the Happiness Drug


----------



## cgw (Jul 14, 2015)

The D600 was a lemon. They pulled it off the market only after complaints metastasized into law suits and half-measures short of complete D610 shutter swaps and D610 replacements did nothing to calm buyers. Nikon got it--finally. Maybe Takata engineers were contracted to develop the D600?


----------



## floatingby (Jul 14, 2015)

cgw said:


> The D600 was a lemon.


You know how many complaints Nikon canada received over dusty sensor? 3; yeah, no zeroes missing, that's 3 as in three. This issue was blown way out of proportion, just like the D750 flare "issue".


----------



## cgw (Jul 14, 2015)

They must be among the dozen or so D600 owners I know who had recurrent problems. Friends at Vistek and Henry's in TO saw way more than that. Perhaps you can share the source for your Nikon.ca numbers? Otherwise...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2015)

nerwin said:
			
		

> He had the camera for quite some time now I believe. I following Dom for years on YouTube, he makes some decent videos..in my opinion of course



I'm sooo glad they cut out the part where he spewed all over himself after loving on his new D600...


----------



## floatingby (Jul 14, 2015)

cgw said:


> They must be among the dozen or so D600 owners I know who had recurrent problems. Friends at Vistek and Henry's in TO saw way more than that. Perhaps you can share the source for your Nikon.ca numbers? Otherwise...


Sales rep at Lozeau in Montreal. The reason I trust this is that the D610 was already out for a while by then, so he had no incentive to play this down. Also, a distinction has to be made by problems caused by faulty shutter, and dust appearing on the sensor under regular use, which is something that happens to all cameras.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I thought people only used d800s for paperweights now-a-days ..  LOL



High ISO is horrible, even when compare to the lemon D600.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2015)

The other sweet aspect about the D600 was the self-shredding shutter design...that was pretty cool! NOT! As far as "three" people in Canada with D600's with issues...seriously? That is obviously salesman-talk...the damned thing was the subject of multiple class action lawsuits world-wide. The thing FLUNG OIL. PERIOD.The shutters shredded themselves and left detrius! The shutter design was borrowed from the D7000...it had "issues"...the D600 was one of the very shortest-life SLR or d-slr models Nikon has ever made, in a little over 50 years...the Nikon _shutter replacement resolution_ is a fantastic way for them, to own up to their miscreant child's behaviors, and the _shutter replacement solution/free D610 upgrade_ options each and either/or makes a used D600 seem like a pretty good deal to me, as long as I do not need to rely upon the body.

If a guy has a good-working D600, all the more power to him. But we gotta admit...it was a model that was plagued by problems: it was the modern-day equivalent of the Canon EOS D60, the model they made for less than a year, way back in the early 2000's. Still--given the used price of a D600, it's a great deal I think!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 14, 2015)

Derrel said:


> The other sweet aspect about the D600 was the self-shredding shutter design...that was pretty cool! NOT! As far as "three" people in Canada with D600's with issues...seriously? That is obviously salesman-talk...the damned thing was the subject of multiple class action lawsuits world-wide. The thing FLUNG OIL. PERIOD.The shutters shredded themselves and left detrius! The shutter design was borrowed from the D7000...it had "issues"...the D600 was one of the very shortest-life SLR or d-slr models Nikon has ever made, in a little over 50 years...the Nikon _shutter replacement resolution_ is a fantastic way for them, to own up to their miscreant child's behaviors, and the _shutter replacement solution/free D610 upgrade_ options each and either/or makes a used D600 seem like a pretty good deal to me, as long as I do not need to rely upon the body.
> 
> If a guy has a good-working D600, all the more power to him. But we gotta admit...it was a model that was plagued by problems: it was the modern-day equivalent of the Canon EOS D60, the model they made for less than a year, way back in the early 2000's. Still--given the used price of a D600, it's a great deal I think!



I have two!
I should probably play the lottery.


----------



## cgw (Jul 14, 2015)

floatingby said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > They must be among the dozen or so D600 owners I know who had recurrent problems. Friends at Vistek and Henry's in TO saw way more than that. Perhaps you can share the source for your Nikon.ca numbers? Otherwise...
> ...



They surely aren't the only Nikon dealer in Montreal. Nikon.ca in Mississauga saw quite a few more than 3 just from the GTA. This sounds a lot like Nikon's initial apologia for the D600's ills: "a distinction has to be made by problems caused by faulty shutter, and dust appearing on the sensor under regular use, which is something that happens to all cameras." No more convincing now than it was then.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 14, 2015)

Well I don't see no point in upgrading from my D610 yet. Pretty happy where I am.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 14, 2015)

cgw said:


> floatingby said:
> 
> 
> > cgw said:
> ...



The fact that nikon will give me a brand new shutter at any time in my d600's life, or replace it with a d610, pretty much negates any "possible issues" the D600 has.
If you buy a d600 NOW, not speaking about those that bought without knowing what was going on, but right now, you are not going in blind. You are getting a full frame camera cheap because of possible issues,  but knowing with absolute certainty that if you DO have sensor oil issues that it WILL be taken care of by nikon, or replaced with a D610.
I mean, seriously.....I'm  not seeing any REAL risk to buying a used, low miles D600 for ~$900.
The naysayers can bleat about the issues till the cows come home, but it does not negate the fact that if you buy a D600, and IF it has oil spots, nikon WILL fix it. And if it happens again nikon WILL send you a d610. We've seen it happen here on the forum already.

So for me, it was never a matter of whether or not the D600 had oil issues.
Who cares. It gets fixed. For free.
Brand new shutter.
No, for me, it was simply a matter of whether the D600 was a good camera choice for me.  I just didn't see a better option for the money. The d600's actually dropped lower than many D700s on ebay.  I sold my D7100 and 35mm lens for enough to pick up a second D600. I've been quite happy with both of them.

I  wouldn't begrudge anyone for buying a newer D610 instead,  and certainly not for picking up a D800 or D750. ...
But for someone looking for a FF nikon on a budget, there really isn't a better choice than a used D600.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 15, 2015)

nerwin said:


> I mean it isn't THAT much smaller than other full frame AF areas.


 Thats one of the main reasons why I would actually love to move to mirrorless.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> You are getting a full frame camera cheap because of possible issues, but knowing with absolute certainty that if you DO have sensor oil issues that it WILL be taken care of by nikon, or replaced with a D610.



Yeah, they'll take care of it all right...  I sent them my D600 and all I got was this brand new in box D610 with 1yr warranty instead.







So long lifetime shutter replacement/coverage--Nice knowing you.



So yeah, the D600 has oil spots.

It also has a fantastic sensor and takes pictures utilizing it.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 15, 2015)

I see posts marking D600 at 800$ and 900$, the cheapest I can find here is at 1900$.. Sometimes I just hate you guys!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 15, 2015)

Braineack said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > You are getting a full frame camera cheap because of possible issues, but knowing with absolute certainty that if you DO have sensor oil issues that it WILL be taken care of by nikon, or replaced with a D610.
> ...



How do you like that Tamron 24-70?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 15, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> I see posts marking D600 at 800$ and 900$, the cheapest I can find here is at 1900$.. Sometimes I just hate you guys!


I'll sell you mine for $1600 USD


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 15, 2015)

Nikon has more maintenance service initiatives  for the d800/e, d700 (yes the "D" seven-hundred), d7100 but only to select registered owners ==>  The free maintenance service initiative is sent only to D800 D800E D700 and D7100 cameras owners Nikon Rumors


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2015)

nerwin said:


> How do you like that Tamron 24-70?



It's great, but I'm not sure I would sell that 24-85 for it.  [Don't that as a negative on the Tamron]



astroNikon said:


> Nikon has more maintenance service initiatives  for the d800/e, d700 (yes the "D" seven-hundred), d7100 but only to select registered owners ==> The free maintenance service initiative is sent only to D800 D800E D700 and D7100 cameras owners Nikon Rumors



I've been reading a few accounts from D800e owners talking about this.  It's cool on Nikon's part but it makes me wonder what prompted it, what's actually the reason they are doing it, and what they will actually do with your perfectly functioing camera...


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 15, 2015)

what's really odd is D700's are included.
Could be a long term quality control check ??

or converting all the cameras to d610's internals because they all look the same and are approximately the same size anyways ?


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2015)

They are only offering to people that have registered the camera with Nikon, so could just be PR so Nikon users feel better about CS (customer appreciation), or they could be using it to see how many shots people are using and how they are holding up in the real world.  Who knows.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 15, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Raj_55555 said:
> 
> 
> > I see posts marking D600 at 800$ and 900$, the cheapest I can find here is at 1900$.. Sometimes I just hate you guys!
> ...


lol.. the funny part is that I might actually have taken up the offer for a newish D600 if the warranty was valid in India


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeez I'll sell you my brand new (37 shutter clicks) D610 for $1600 and I'll take of any warranty work, you can just ship to me first.



also: does anyone know if Nikon/Canon has stats on sales per model?


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 15, 2015)

[QUOTE="Derrel, post: 3504762, member: 44194" It's like the famed Leica lens designer Dr. Mandler said: "The only way to really know a lens is to shoot it for a year."[/QUOTE] what?! But that doesn't fit into my 30 day return window.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 15, 2015)

Braineack said:


> also: does anyone know if Nikon/Canon has stats on sales per model?



Problem is that their sales figures are based on sales shipped from their warehouses.  Anything.  So if it is sold to a store and sits on that store shelve for years, it's still considered a sale.

So stores initially buy new items for inventory but those are considered sales.
Whereas stores want to sell to the consumer, which is considered a sale to them rather than depreciating inventory.


----------



## wezza13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just got my D600 through the post this morning and have been out testing it.

What a fantastic camera, the iso performance really does blow away the my D7100!

I'm taking very clean pics at 4000 iso.  Before, I didn't dare go above 1250 on the D7100


----------

